
Brother's excoworker closed corporate Dropbox account, all files gone on machine - zffr
https://www.reddit.com/r/dropbox/comments/hr6emw/brothers_excoworker_closed_corporate_dropbox/
======
elmerfud
It sounds very unfortunate and a difficult lesson to learn, but there's 2 key
takeaways. Never mix your personal and work things, second always have backups
or a redundant place information is stored especially if it's irreplaceable.

My understanding is that linking personal and business accounts in Dropbox
doesn't give the company any access to your personal account. Therefore if the
business one was cancelled it should not effect the personal one. It sounds
like he wasn't switching between personal and work diligently when storing
personal files.

Now the touchy area. If the ex-employee cancelled the account maliciously
there maybe some legal recourse. This would very much depend on the
communication. Because his side maybe that he was contacted after termination
and told to cancel it because it wasn't work sanctioned.

